# Flathead



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Got this bad boy in a local river on 7/10/10 at 10:20 pm
35#13oz
length 42 1/4 "
Girth 27 1/2"
Using a penn 706Z spooled with 20 lb Trilene big game and a Penn slammer rod. Hand size shellcracker for bait


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

excellent:thumbup: job my friend, what river did u get him from,


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Old Yeller


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ol yeller producers another big cat, how does it do it


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a pretty fish right there.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great catch there, grats!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Anthony, That's a HOSS my friend. Let's go set some bush hooks tonight!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

wow!!!!!! I need one of those


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

nice kitty! were you floating that shell cracker under a float, free lining or fishing the bottom, etc?

Kenneth


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I was fishing on the bottom with a fishfinder rig.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks kinda like a bush hook victim


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice catch, that's a BIG Cat...... Congrats!


----------

